# Railroad track welding



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.powernationtv.com/post/see-how-railroad-thermite-welding-is-done


----------



## MattR (Oct 30, 2015)

Bet those guys sleep well after a day of that. Wow.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Wonder if they use that welding furnace to heat the coffee on.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Wonder if they use that welding furnace to heat the coffee on.


Would you like yours hot or evaporated?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I think that method will melt my plastic ties!


----------



## RR409 (Feb 15, 2016)

Before I retired I had a 2nd floor corner office next to and overlooking the NE Corridor tracks si I did a lot of train watching both freight and passenger. I watched maintenance crews do this many times. Needless to say when repair and realignment was underway my work production dropped considerably. This is the only thing I miss about working!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Melt?*



Lemonhawk said:


> I think that method will melt my plastic ties!


 Lemonhawk;

"Melt" is putting it mildly! They would sublime, from a solid to a gas, instantly. So would Cycleops's coffee! Be that as it may, I got a good laugh from each of your humorous replies. Thanks.:laugh:

Traction Fan


----------

